# max bench question



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

So I got a buddy (seriously) that wants to compete at a bench press event at our local gym. The event is less than two weeks away and he is asking me (lol, I know I don't bench more than body weight in my golden years) how he can increase his 1 time max bench press. 

He's currently running 600 mg test C and 50 mg dbol.

He's really looking for training information. This is his first cycle.


Thanks!


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow 2 weeks now that's a challenge. 

Have you ever watched my vids grind?  We could put a few pounds on it with just his set up I'm sure.

Leg drive is huge.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

S4L. Yea, I have but I didn't download them. Can you point me in the direction for the bench press video?


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

grind4it said:


> S4L. Yea, I have but I didn't download them. Can you point me in the direction for the bench press video?



I can pm you a few of mine. It will give you an idea for set up. 

Leg drive comes from starting the lift with your legs. The first thing that happens is you drive your feet into the floor. It will create a wave of energy and as long as everything else is tight it will end up at the bar.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

Yea, if you don't mind.

thanks brother 



Steelers4Life said:


> I can pm you a few of mine. It will give you an idea for set up.
> 
> Leg drive comes from starting the lift with your legs. The first thing that happens is you drive your feet into the floor. It will create a wave of energy and as long as everything else is tight it will end up at the bar.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Yea, if you don't mind.
> 
> thanks brother





If you want you can make a vid of his bench and send it to me. I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

Any thoughts on manipulating His BP....dropping his AI a few days before the contest and upping the dbol a couple of hours before show time?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2014)

I got a friend who owns the bench....let me talk to him

I'm decent on bench but he has won meets and shit


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

That's awesome.  Thanks Yaya




Yaya said:


> I got a friend who owns the bench....let me talk to him
> 
> I'm decent on bench but he has won meets and shit


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2014)

Also, Steeler is a freak. ..listen to him


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

That's no lie. His videos are insane. That man is fo real



Yaya said:


> Also, Steeler is a freak. ..listen to him


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I can pm you a few of mine. It will give you an idea for set up.
> 
> Leg drive comes from starting the lift with your legs. The first thing that happens is you drive your feet into the floor. It will create a wave of energy and as long as everything else is tight it will end up at the bar.


 i would love some help also, if you don't mind sharing the vid


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I got a friend who owns the bench....let me talk to him
> 
> I'm decent on bench but he has won meets and shit





He's right Grind. His buddy makes me look like a Cub Scout. Lol.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 25, 2014)

Tell your buddy to put a sling shot on under his shirt and walk around like a zombie. He's not going to make any significant changes in two weeks. It's too late to even bother. Tell him to go in there and get a number and then work on beating it next time. He really shouldn't even be 1rm right now anyway if he's 2 weeks out. Taking another hit of dbol won't hurt anything. 


S4L is not a freak. He's a regular dude that works his ass off, puts his time in and gets results.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Also, Steeler is a freak. ..listen to him



Awwww that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me YaYa.


----------



## Hrsecck (Sep 25, 2014)

In two weeks, I would suggest getting mentally prepared, and ensure technique is on point. Also a blast of ephedrine used to get me a few more lbs.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 25, 2014)

He should Def drop the ai and let that extra bloat/water give him all the help he can get


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 25, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Leg drive is huge.



^^^ This is unbelievably important.  Only reason I know is because Steel has re-corrected my bench multiple times when he has come down to workout with me. And the leg drive was a missing aspect of my pressing.  When I know the set up and drive with the legs, the weight is light......when I screw up the set up and dont focus in the leg drive, well I miss a lift.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 25, 2014)

I wish I could get the leg drive down. Maybe I'd bench 225 finally. 

Anything that has to do with legs is gay anyway.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 25, 2014)

Lmao....thanks man, I was having a shitttty day.



ECKSRATED said:


> Anything that has to do with legs is gay anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Tell your buddy to put a sling shot on under his shirt and walk around like a zombie. He's not going to make any significant changes in two weeks. It's too late to even bother. Tell him to go in there and get a number and then work on beating it next time. He really shouldn't even be 1rm right now anyway if he's 2 weeks out. Taking another hit of dbol won't hurt anything.
> 
> 
> S4L is not a freak. He's a regular dude that works his ass off, puts his time in and gets results.



Agree with worm here for sure. 2 weeks out from a meet I am doing speed and commands. Then the next week I sit on my ass.  Sure 100mg of dbol would help. But not that much if he has technique issues. 

And yeah S4L works harder than just about anyone I know.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 26, 2014)

Sounds like a recipe for your friend to get injured and lose gains and time. I'm with Big Worm, cept I would tell him to go and spectate . Watch how it goes, rules , prep..
jus my 2 centavos


----------

